# how long does GH aplication takes ?



## anyc (Jul 19, 2018)

just signed up for gh in nyc does anyone know how long does it take to start? emailed them but no reply.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

A couple of days to do a background check and then, if you pass, you're good. You can wait for there shirt and insulated delivery bag, or just get your own bag and start.


----------



## anyc (Jul 19, 2018)

its been like a week or so, i live in NYC maybe there are too many drivers or there is a priority for bikes?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I have no idea. I would think they would let you know either way.


----------



## manhattanbike (Aug 4, 2018)

it has been 2 month stiil no answer. probably they waiting for winteer


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Supply and demand.......your market is saturated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

anyc said:


> just signed up for gh in nyc does anyone know how long does it take to start? emailed them but no reply.


Even current drivers they don't always respond to promptly. If you don't hear back in a week, send them another message.


----------



## anyc (Jul 19, 2018)

not sure what is going on , prbably the background check.... sent gew emails and called few times now all of a sudden materials sent lol but its a long weekend so i ll wait few more day ... 

caviar tho said they dont need any drivers right now cuz i use a car in NYC walking and biking is priority here i assume


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's the sequence:

1) You go online and tell them you're interested. You go out and Uber.
2) You get an email saying "Watch this video" and "Finish & Earn". Let's call this Day 1. You go out and Uber.
3) You watch video and you submit your DL info, checking account info and your insurance.
4) One business day later you get an email to review a bazillion documents that you have to e-sign. End Day 2. You go out and Uber.
5) You get an email saying they signed everything, too. End Day 3. You go out and Uber for three days.
6) You Pass your background check! Email from Chekr. End of Day 6. You Uber more.
7) You get an email for a discount to buy food. End Day 7. You turn on Lyft for the first time in a week. You immediately go back to Uber for the next four days.
8) You get an email from GrubHub that says you passed your background check. Congratulations! You are given a link to finish your onboarding training. End of Day 11. You try Lyft again for two days because you really like using AMP.
9) You procrastinate and so on Day 13 they remind you to finish your onboarding and have you watch another video. You've completed the onboarding! Now expect an email from your Driver Specialist! Lyft keeps adding people to your queue and you don't want them to. Uber is surging so back to Uber.
10) You get another offer to get a discount off food. Day 16. You take your Uber tip money and drive to McDonald's.
11) But you also get an email saying "You're ready to hit the road!!" Finally, the link to the driver app! You can now schedule blocks which there are none of, but you can also turn on your availability. By now you should also have an email from your Driver specialist.
12) Since you can't afford the food on Grub Hub, you keep getting more offers for your "first order". You turn on your app, and you get an offer that you immediately accept that will take 40 minutes, gross you around $4.87 and get you lost.

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

My experience was vastly different than that. Other than the 1 week it took for me to call support to find out why I never heard back about my applications, and being told that I needed to do the application on a laptop with cookies off, not on a tablet or phone, it took one day to get an email to fill out the docs, one day to get the indoctrination (onboarding) link and fill it out, and the next day I got the link to download and set up the app. My "background check" took 5 minutes and basically all it did was verify my DL and SS. That afternoon I started driving and made $258 in the first weekend. 

Also, if you took your post and edited it read "Logged on to Uber. Saw there were no boosts, logged off" that would be me.


----------

